# loader hydraulic valve stuck Kubota 2320



## jasonaroostook (Aug 15, 2020)

2012 Kubota B2320 with loader LA304 has a 'stuck' piston that won't go down on hydraulic valve. I've checked all obvious things like connections, fluid level, swapped out hoses to confirm. Initially I could still curl but not tilt. As I worked to figure it out, the piston completely froze close to its high position and now won't move in either direction more than a couple millimeters and you can start to hear some fluid moving. I've cleaned and added penetrating oil, and no difference after several hours. I tried some gentle tapping with a punch. Thanks for any advice to resolve this without going to the shop!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm not sure what or where you're "tapping with a punch", but my first thought would be to look at the back of the spool. Should be a cap over each spool held on with two screws. I have no idea what particular valve was supplied with your loader, but most valves are similar in that respect. Locate the cap on your delinquent spool, remove the screws and carefully take the cap off and see what you find.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

do you have the 4 way control valve?, or a dual lever control valve ?, if it is a 4 way control valve with the single lever, remove the rubber bellows (dust cover) that the lever fits through and check for a loose stud in the linkage setup, retighten and all should be good to go.


----------



## jasonaroostook (Aug 15, 2020)

FredM said:


> do you have the 4 way control valve?, or a dual lever control valve ?, if it is a 4 way control valve with the single lever, remove the rubber bellows (dust cover) that the lever fits through and check for a loose stud in the linkage setup, retighten and all should be good to go.


Hi, I believe it's the 4 way as I have one joystick that has 4 positions with two pistons that control lift/drop and tilt/curl. No bellows though, and not sure what you mean by a stud. The joy stick connects to a 2-part linkage on top of the valve assembly, and it's the piston that goes in and out of the valve that is stuck in its highest position. thanks, Jason


----------



## jasonaroostook (Aug 15, 2020)

Fedup said:


> I'm not sure what or where you're "tapping with a punch", but my first thought would be to look at the back of the spool. Should be a cap over each spool held on with two screws. I have no idea what particular valve was supplied with your loader, but most valves are similar in that respect. Locate the cap on your delinquent spool, remove the screws and carefully take the cap off and see what you find.


I infer I tapped the top of the spool (what I called the 'piston'). It's completely uncapped, and under the seat. Maybe there's a cap on the other end (under the tractor)? I'll have a look, but I'm hesitant to take it apart given all the little parts. Would a spring be on the bottom end?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

The stud is part of the two way linkage and if this is loose, you wont get full travel on one spool (piston as you call it), you don't have the dust cover over the linkages ? and this is open to dirt and dust ?.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

jasonaroostook said:


> I infer I tapped the top of the spool (what I called the 'piston'). It's completely uncapped, and under the seat. Maybe there's a cap on the other end (under the tractor)? I'll have a look, but I'm hesitant to take it apart given all the little parts. Would a spring be on the bottom end?


I think maybe a photo might help so we know what we are looking at just to get this into perspective.


----------



## jasonaroostook (Aug 15, 2020)

Hard to get a good pic, but here's from the top where the joystick bolts on. The green pencil is right next to the 'stuck' spool. It's the second part of the two way linkage that appears stuck. Nothing else has been removed except the seat.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Does your hydraulic system have a locking lever near your control lever?, an online manual shows this as a safety and locks the lever in a neutral position, I would be checking this and make sure the lever is in the unlocked position.


----------



## jasonaroostook (Aug 15, 2020)

Yes, that's it, and I had made sure the lock was in the fully unlocked position.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If you haven't done it yet, you will have to pull the control valve from the tractor and service the stuck spool, most times on mini loaders I serviced at a hire shop, if the spool tightened in the bore, I would use tooth paste as a polishing agent, remember that the spool is finished to its particular bore, you will most likely find an O ring at each end of the spool bore, replace these (4 of for 2 spools) make sure to wash out real good and blow dry before re-assembly and use vaseline on the O rings and spool when assembling.


----------

